
There is no bug. This works just fine for me - m4tthumphrey
https://github.com/laravel/framework/issues/8577#issuecomment-169290461
======
akerro
>If it works for one person, that proves that is does actually work.

Well... he's not wrong.

------
davelnewton
That's not even what it says.

~~~
m4tthumphrey
It's been edited.

Edit: In fact it's been removed.

